# Kawasaki Mule in the Mud ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Considering replacing my (Stolen) 4 wheeler with a side by side. Looking at the Kawasaki Trans mule 3010 that seats 4. I'm positive this will work well for the wife and kids putting around POC in the summer, but not sure it will have the off road capabilities I need for duck hunting (read MUD). Looking for feedback from anyone who can provide it, also feedback on the Ranger or Rhino is welcome.

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Seemorehinie has a mule and a ranger, shoot him a pm I'm sure he can give you an opinion


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Dad has a Rhyno and loves it, IMO it rides a lot much better than a 4 wheeler. Although several lbs more still surprises me in the mud in 2 wh dr. We have used it most every day since mid Sept. Has a low range and locks all 4 in I believe, we pulled 4x6 stands 10' up with no problem in 2wheel dr. The Yam is kinda loud to me but have not sat in others. WW


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Mule in the mud? Fagetaboutit. Soggy grass is bad enough. We have a Mule and a Ranger. The Ranger all the way.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Honestly I have both...Mule a little stronger towing any hauling...Ranger more speed and room..I love both...Ranger is not good in very dusty conditions...comes in thru the back...I like the seat they put in pretty cheaply on the ranger...MUD...both are great in it...hope you find what your looking for..my Mule does have over sized tires which gets thru anything in the mud.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

get the mule then put a lift kit on it it will go almost any place you need


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

From my experience, the Ranger will go just about anywhere your 4 wheeler would. I've stuck a Mule many times.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I love our Ranger . . . of course it is the 6x6 w/a lift kit and oversize tires! I haven't found a way to get it stuck yet, it can take anything a rice field can throw at it, even while pulling a trailer full of full bodies!


----------



## ytbj (May 26, 2004)

Ranger all the way mine has around 600hrs on it, all ranch work-- have fiberglass cab on it made by Ware & windsheild plus doors. We load the bed with 1000 to 1300lbs of corn,protein go any place we need to get. Have gotten it stuck twice, full of feed. Have a 800lbs warren winch on it worked great both times on pulling it out. Also have a ranger 6x6 love it also, it is a better ride than the 4x4


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

We have a mule 2510 4x4. we put the lift kit on it and larger rims and tires. We used the ITP mudlites. If you hunt in rocky area it makes the goingmuch smoother. Goes throught the mud tons better than the stock. I only got ours stuck once, and that was because I had the old slick factory tires on it and the area I went through was deep with mud. Put it this way it was deep enough where I got a goo tractor stuck trying to pull it out. 

YOu will be able to turn a higher speed with the others Polaris, Rhino, as the govenor on the Mule limits that. The mule will definitely pull and hall like it name.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

We have both the Polaris Ranger 6 wheeler and the Mule 3010 that we keep in Garwood (ie; rice fields with mucho mud). The six wheeler is definitely better in getting you just about anywhere. Plus with the six wheels, going over rice levees is much easier, virtually impossible to high center due to the extra axle. In six years, I have stuck it twice but anything would have gotten stuck in those conditions. The only drawback to the sixwheeler and wet conditions is the extra maintenance you have to perform. We have to grease all axles and wheels every ten hours. This is an older model so can't provide info on if this has changed on the newer models but read the manual carefully as ours clearly states that in normal driving conditions maintenance can be done every 100 hours. However, in the fine print it clearly states that in wet, muddy conditions the maintenance must be performed every ten hours.


I have only stuck the Mule once but again, anything would have gotten stuck. We drive through mud and water all the time both work very well. Bottom line, in the majority of situations, both will work but if you get into deep stuff with no real bottom then you are going to get stuck. We like the mule since it has the two seats plus bed so we can carry more people and still haul our hunting gear but we use the Polaris when it is super muddy. We also have the lift kit with the large tires on the mule and that really helps with the mud. I, personally, would not buy the mule without the lift kit, it really provides significant additional clearance. 

We also have the mule with just the two seats with a high rack and lift kit at our ranch in south texas. We have gotten it stuck but we were able to push out.

There is less standard maintenance required on the Mules. PM if you want to talk further. Hope this helps.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. I priced the Mule with a second set of rims & tires for the mud, and a lift kit. That was always the plan, just want to here it from the folks who have been there, done that. More ?


----------



## kingfisher_105 (Apr 8, 2006)

Just sold the mule 3010, great buggy I put the lift kit w/IPT tires on it and as long as it doesn't have a soft bottom it will go anywhere. Also PM me and I will tell you how to bypass the govern and get 32mph out of it w/4 people riding......


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Polaris Ranger all the way. Have been their, done that and had the Ranger doing circles around the stuck mule we were in on a pipeline. I seen both in action down on the river and the Ranger out did it in every catagory. The Mule may haul a bit more weight in the bed of it, but, whats the point if you can't get to where your going. Give the guy thats owns Tops & Towers a call and ask his opinon on the different side by sides out. He has ran multiples of every type of machine out their and he has the money to buy anything on the market and he owns a Ranger.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

The Mule is good for what it was designed for, the mud isn't one of those things. Show up on a goose hunt in the rice fields with a K Mule, you can put a lift, ITP's, whatever you want, you ain't going anywhere.


----------



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)

My buddy had a kawasaki mule and it did amazing in the mud with mud-terrain tires and a lift kit. It wasn't too great in the mud without the extras though.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Your buddies is experience is much better than my personal experience with our Mule in the mud (which is lifted and has big tires). If I need to get in the mud or go fast, I'm taking the Ranger.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. Think I'll get a Rhino for the mud, and a 4 seater golf cart for POC and then not have to worry about either or listen to any grief because the ride in the garage at home (duck season) instead of in POC where the rest of the family would use it.


It's been an adventure, but I think maybe it's turning out a lot like boats. No one boat does it all. Fish and Ski Combos suck at both, so it may be with the people carrier / mud machine combo in 4 wheelers. The right tool for the job is not the same tool. 

Thanks again for the input and feel free to continue this thread as long as it's interesting to you.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

My ,00002 cents. Ranger or Rino for mud! 27" or 28" 589's tires and let it rip!


----------



## ASK (May 15, 2006)

*05 3010 Trans*

I have only stuck mine once when I high centered on a tree other than that love it.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

lift kit, tires, and a winch so when you do get it stuck and you will have lots of fun.... the mule will do more than what you think it will....


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*heres a pic of our 2510 with lift kit rims and tires*

mule 2510


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

anyone got an ARGO.......??


----------



## tiger00 (Jul 25, 2006)

*which one???*

Well here is the bottom line...They all basically do the same thing. (Mule,Ranger, Rhino, artic cat) Side by side? YES. 4x4 ? YES . Haul gear in the bed? YES . The basic difference is the PRICE... I have driven all of them including the Kubota with a diesel. I own a mule 2006 4x4 3010 Camo. The reason is the price...2-3k cheaper.........


----------



## ASK (May 15, 2006)

*What are your needs?*

I bought my kaw trans for the hauling people either to the duck blind, to the deer stands or at the beach. I can haul 4 hunters, 2 dogs, equipment and decoys to and from the duck blind. Or we can ride around the deer lease with the high seat.


----------



## OZGRAMS (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a Trans as well... I agree a 6x6 Ranger is what you want for plowing through rice fields. stuck mine pretty bad once... before lift and tire change.... need to go again. If you installed some tracks on the Trans it would probably be unstoppable and haull all you ever wanted... ;-)


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

we have a mule as well...... IMO it is way too rough.....


----------



## Travis D. (Jul 14, 2006)

Rhino 660 all the way. this thing had all the gear, dekes, & 5 men and never missed a beat. We were in flooded rice fields.


----------

